# Aquantia 5Gigabit NIC driver status (AQC108)



## Reaperzx (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello

I have mainboard with Aquantia 5G NIC integrated. I see driver for that is not included in 12.2 build.

I see there is beta driver:
https://www.freshports.org/net/aquantia-atlantic-kmod

But what is the usability status, is it *stable* at all? Any experience with that?

Probably gonna use it only at gigabit. I have network gear supporting 1G and 10G, but not 5G/2.5G


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 24, 2020)

5G in your title is misleading. I was thinking you were talking about a 5G cellular modem until I read your links.
I personally have never heard of Aquantia.
The only place I have see 5G ethernet is the stacking ports on my Cisco SG500X.


Reaperzx said:


> is it *stable* at all?


Note is is called a "Development Preview" so you have to test it for yourself. I doubt many users here use that chip.

What motherboard is this an Asrock or Gigabyte?


----------



## Reaperzx (Nov 24, 2020)

Ok, I have renamed the title.

Mainboard is *ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming*

I suspect integrated Intel NIC broke, so was considering trying the Aquantia. Was a bit hesitant if it is not supported yet.

In the meantime will use some USB NIC. (Have to use it anyway to download Aquantia driver module).

Seems Aquantia is the only mainstream 2.5G/5G/10G NIC, that is used on consumer mainboards. So I think support would be important.

Also, there is some difference between AQC108 and AQC107, so I don't know if same driver is used:

AQC107: 100M/1G/2.5G/5G/10G
AQC108: 100M/1G/2.5G/5G


----------



## Reaperzx (Nov 24, 2020)

More older links on Aquantia hardware:
https://www.anandtech.com/show/1090...-5g-multi-gigabit-network-controllers-for-pcs
https://www.anandtech.com/show/11368/aquantia-launch-aqtion-5g25g1g-nics


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 24, 2020)

I would try and get the Intel LAN working first.
The spec sheet says I211AT.
I believe that is supported.
Try and run this: `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 -i network`

Looking around the web you might need to enable this setting in the BIOS:
"Enable UEFI Network Stack"


----------



## Reaperzx (Nov 24, 2020)

No, I mean Intel worked for some months and now is broken...


----------



## George (Nov 24, 2020)

Reaperzx said:


> But what is the usability status, is it *stable* at all?


Why not ask the devs in github directly? 
I see 5 issues, 4 of them resolved. Latest commit was 14 month ago though..
https://github.com/Aquantia/aqtion-freebsd


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 24, 2020)

If it worked for some months with Intel than it could be two things. Hardware is shot or a software problem.
FreeBSD updated its network driver model on FreeBSD 12.
So perhaps you updated from FreeBSD 11 to FreeBSD 12 and it broke your software settings.
The iflib driver model change over was not without its bumps.
The igb and em drivers were merged and some network devices that previously used igb now require the em setting.
An easy way to check is to run this command and look for em0.
`pciconf -lv | grep -B3 -i network`

If that is what shows up then adjust your /etc/rc.conf to point to em0 instead of igb0.

If not then time to compile from ports the Aquantia driver.


----------



## Reaperzx (Nov 24, 2020)

Seems one of the disks is faulty, stops working after some time, takes down graid5 array (data, not system disk!), that makes system network not working, not even ping.

Anyway, this goes off-topic. Maybe someone is still interested in Aquantia driver. For now I can manage without it.


----------

